# Logo und pt100



## Arne von Bar (22 Februar 2006)

Also hab die Logo 24 und zwei Analoge Eingänge.

habe jetzt ne Stuerung erstellt in der der Baustein Analogkomperator verwendet wird, wenn ich mir die Eigenschaften dieses Bausteines angucke steht da was von Sensor:
0-10 V
4-20ma
0-20ma
pt100 proportional und pt100 umgekehrt proprtinoal.

Kann ich mir einfach einen pt100 sensor kaufen und den an dem analogen Eingang der Logo anschließen und  bei dem baustein analogkomperator pt100 proportinal auswählen ?


----------



## knabi (22 Februar 2006)

Nein, das geht nicht. An die Analog-Eingänge I7/I8 (entspricht im Programm AI1/AI2) kann nur ein Signal 0-10V bzw. 0(4)-20mA über einen Widerstand angelegt werden. Für einen PT100 brauchst Du also einen Signalwandler (oder z.B. einen PT100 mit integrierten Meßkopfwandler), der 0-10V bzw. 0(4)-20mA ausgibt oder das Erweiterungsmodul PT 100 für die LOGO!, an das 2 PT100-Sensoren angeschlossen werden können:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/bizLogic/bizGotoMLFB.asp?nodeID=10000028&mlfb=6ED1055%2D1MD00%2D0BA0&siteID=DE&lang=de

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Arne von Bar (22 Februar 2006)

Besten Dank.


----------

